# Front rack



## rich p (2 Jul 2009)

Tubus Ergo or Tara?

or something else. The ones that came with my Galaxy are pathetic and need replacing.


----------



## canadiense (2 Jul 2009)

I chose the Tubus Tara because it is steel, has a high weight capacity rating and it is light itself compared to the Surly rack. I did like the Surly rack for its shelf but it is heavy and looks it. Steel is a must if you are going remote or third world because it is weldable. 

I think they are more expensive but then there are components that warrant the extra expense.


----------



## willem (2 Jul 2009)

I like the Tubus Duo, but you can only use then if your fork has the drillings.
But whatever you choose, you cannot really go wrong with Tubus. The only disadvantage is that they rust, so I had mine chromed.
Willem


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jul 2009)

Mr P not wanting to appear to be ignoring your post, I would recommend some if I thought they would be good enough. I have the Blackburn Front Low loaders but cannot recommend them. Cheap and not so cheerful. I would buy a Tubus front rack but for the cost of them. I was hoping Madison would do a front summit rack as their rear summit rack is pretty good and on a par with or better than the Tubus racks but at a fraction of the price. Tubus seem to have nailed the front rack market. There is little that comes close to them as far as I can see. The American racks such as Surly and Nitto are just too heavy from what I have read.

What's the difference between Ergo and Tara?

Travel light you then don't need to buy a front rack.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2009)

I think my rubbish ones are Blackburn, Crankarm! There seems little difference between the Tara and Ergo apart from an extra loop of metal for the panniers to rest on. I know they're pricey but I reckon I'll get my money's worth out of them over the next few years.
As for travelling light, I do try but the front panniers carry 2 sleeping bags and 2 thermarests as a weght concession to my ladywife!


----------



## Crankarm (3 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I think my rubbish ones are Blackburn, Crankarm! There seems little difference between the Tara and Ergo apart from an extra loop of metal for the panniers to rest on. I know they're pricey but I reckon I'll get my money's worth out of them over the next few years.
> As for travelling light, I do try but the front panniers carry 2 sleeping bags and 2 thermarests *as a weght concession to my ladywife!*



Ha! You're scuppered .


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2009)

I've managed to fit my new Tubus Ergo rack but what are the sticky black rectangular pads for?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jul 2009)

I would not recommend a front rack as it is going to adversely affect the handling of the bike.
Surely hanging some heavy and possibly uneven weights off the part of the bike that does the steering is going to be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> I've managed to fit my new Tubus Ergo rack but what are the sticky black rectangular pads for?



Stopping the pannier scratching the rack? My rear Tubus came with black tape for this.


----------



## Bigtwin (13 Jul 2009)

I gave up with silly low rider front racks on my Galaxy - good news ones are stupid money.

Instead I fitted a short MTB rear rack on the front. I use either rear panniers on it with the heavy stuff at the bottom, or some Army issue side pouches connected together, depending on the luggage capacity need. With the latter, you can have two horizontally mounted per side, and they function much like low riders anyway. Keeps the rack top free for a rack bag, or for something larger and light, like my sleeping bag.

I've found it to be a perfectly decent arrangement. Do my weekly shop with 4 panniers on loaded full, handles fine, or as well as anything will with that much weight on. Certainly don't notice any difference from low rider fronts, though I'm not screaming down Alpine passes on it.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2009)

bonj said:


> I would not recommend a front rack as it is going to adversely affect the handling of the bike.
> Surely hanging some heavy and possibly uneven weights off the part of the bike that does the steering is going to be a recipe for disaster.



Thanks for the input, Bonjy baby, but I've toured thousands and thousands of miles with front panniers and never had a problem. The question was what to do with the black pads and I suspect Helen's answer is nearer the right answer! Anti scratch pads, cheers Helen.
Compared to the Blackburns these Tubus ones are the business but I've yet to try them out fully.


----------



## rualexander (13 Jul 2009)

I would go for the Tara because it looks like once removed it could be more easily packed in your panniers for travel by plane etc to avoid the possibility of damage if leaving it fitted. I have had two front racks damaged in flight in recent years. 

Blackburn racks are very good, I had a standard low rider for 15 years with no problems touring in all conditions. The only reason it needed replaced was due to being mangled in transit as mentioned above and I didn't have time to pursue its replacement under the lifetime warranty.
My Blackburn rear rack is still going strong after 18 years.

Copy 'Blackburn' racks such as Bor Yueh etc., however should be avoided, they are not of the same quality.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2009)

Too late, already fitted the Tubus!
(See above!)

I retract the libel of Blackburns - the crap ones were indeed Bor Yueh. Terrible, avoid like the plague.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Too late, already fitted the Tubus!
> (See above!)
> 
> I retract the libel of Blackburns - the crap ones were indeed Bor Yueh. Terrible, avoid like the plague.



Nice one Mr P.

Just to clarify Blackburn racks are crap speaking from direct experience. I have had two Expedition EX-2 racks, the supposedly top touring expedition rack, where the welds have cracked. One EX-2 rack is about 3 years old and the other 4 months old. The welding on them is not brilliant and simply does not last. Blackburn's quality control is poor as the tubes are only welded on one side as opposed to all the way around compared to Tubus and Madison which are far far better. Also my my low loaders are Blackburn. In hindsight they are a crap design as the mounting rails converge to one point ar the front of the mounting rail meaning you can only use half the length as there simply isn't enough space to get a pannier hook in further up. Madison racks are far better made as I have a rear Summit rack on one bike. I can't afford Tubus but will no doubt shell out for a Tubus front rack(s) for my tourers in due course when I am more flush. If Blackburn are crap it doesn't say much about the imitations if they are even more crap!


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jul 2009)

rich p said:


> Thanks for the input, Bonjy baby, but *I've toured thousands and thousands of miles with front panniers and never had a problem. *The question was what to do with the black pads and I suspect Helen's answer is nearer the right answer! Anti scratch pads, cheers Helen.
> Compared to the Blackburns these Tubus ones are the business but I've yet to try them out fully.



well ther's plenty o' difference between you and a christian!


----------



## Kirstie (13 Jul 2009)

I just bought the blackburn custom low riders and they seem alright to me. That said, I couldn't find tubus for love nor money at the moment and I would have bought one if I could have done. There's another blackburn low rider (with the hoop over the front wheel) that my other half has and they really are quite rubbish. They are just very rattly - the tubing is too thin - we're going to glue inner tube to them so they're a bit more substantial and rattle less!


----------



## rualexander (13 Jul 2009)

Well, maybe the older Blackburns were better made. 
The low riders with the hoop were the kind I had for 15 years (actually now I think about it, it was 17 years!), no problems, no rattles, sturdy, etc. 
My partner has had the 'custom' low rider for five years and they are good also, although the 'p-clip' type attachment to the lower fork eyelets doesn't inspire confidence as the rack can slide around that point slightly, but it doesn't seem to be an issue in practice. 
The rails on Blackburn racks probably do need redesigned for modern panniers, they haven't changed in the past 20 years whereas pannier hooks have changed quite a bit.


----------



## andrew_s (13 Jul 2009)

Blackburn may well have outsourced the production, but the design hasn't changed at all since they first came out. That was when all panniers had thin steel hooks and bungee anti-jump fittings. They have problems with modern plastic hooks and anti-jump catches as mentioned above. With the custom, thick hooks can't be spread apart properly, and on the model with the front wheel loop, the back plate stops the anti-jump catches reaching under the rail. Their good reputation is mostly historical - they were the first low riders, and the first rear racks with lateral triangulation.
The P-clips do slip. This is most likely on steep off-road. I ended up putting puncture repair patches around the rod, and clamping the P-clip over them.

With the Tubus front racks, I'd go for the Tara or Duo over the Ergo/Nova. With the Ergo, you may well find that you've got to either spring the rack (3 hands required) or remove the QR to get the wheel out. This is certainly the case with my old model Duo.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2009)

andrew_s said:


> .
> 
> With the Tubus front racks, I'd go for the Tara or Duo over the Ergo/Nova. With the Ergo, you may well find that you've got to either spring the rack (3 hands required)* or remove the QR to get the wheel out*. This is certainly the case with my old model Duo.




I thought that was the case at first but there were a few different options to position it and it's not a problem after all. Whether that would be the case for a different bike I can't say. I had 2 drop-out options and 3 lower and 2 upper fixing points on the rack. I think the drop-out position is the critical one.
The Ergo is reassuringly solid for a rack so light.


----------



## Yellow7 (16 Jul 2009)

Surly. *nice rack*. Maybe not cheap but "what cha' get is what cha' pay'"

Their front rack also has a top area for more storage, i found this usefull to releive the rear wheel taking all the load, ok, maybe the steering is affected slightly but as not riding 'technical terrain' it's no problem & reduces the chance of broken rear spokes.

http://www.surlybikes.com/parts/nicerack_pop.html


----------



## Bigtwin (16 Jul 2009)

Yellow7 said:


> Surly. *nice rack*. Maybe not cheap but "what cha' get is what cha' pay'"
> 
> Their front rack also has a top area for more storage, i found this usefull to releive the rear wheel taking all the load, ok, maybe the steering is affected slightly but as not riding 'technical terrain' it's no problem & reduces the chance of broken rear spokes.
> 
> http://www.surlybikes.com/parts/nicerack_pop.html



Exactly. Or exrackly. A slightly more bespoke version of the short MTB rear rack I have on the front of mine. Problem totally solved - as you rightly say, better weight distribution without any noticeable difference in handling.

Wish I'd thought of the smutty name though.


----------



## snorri (16 Jul 2009)

Kirstie said:


> That said, I couldn't find tubus for love nor money at the moment and I would have bought one if I could have done.


I bought the Tubus Duo model from Spa Cycles in May and fitted them on my Galaxy. I'm just home from my first tour with them and am very satisfied with their performance.


----------



## psmiffy (19 Jul 2009)

nitto - only place I know where you can get them isinternet from rivendall - usa - but its strong


----------



## andrew_s (20 Jul 2009)

psmiffy said:


> nitto - only place I know where you can get them isinternet from rivendall - usa - but its strong


 Planet-X/On-One sell them, though they are imported in batches so you may have to wait for a particular model.

Gilles Berthoud in France also makes similar racks


----------

